# Hausvernetzung Patchkabel vs Verlegekabel



## AngryByte (24. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich schiebe das Thema schon ein paar Monate vor mir her, weil ich von LAN bisher keine Ahnung habe, aber jetzt will ich es doch endlich hinter mich bringen, das Haus für HD Streaming (später) vorzubereiten.
Ich denke, mit Cat6 komm ich hin, meine Frage ist folgende:

- Muß ich so viel wie möglich Verlegekabel benutzen, damit die Signalqualität hoch bleibt, oder ist das wurscht und ich kann genausogut Patchkabel verwenden ?
(Ich kann die Wände sowieso nicht aufreißen, aber an einer Stelle muß ich von einer Seite auf die andere, sprich Loch bohren. Zwischen den Stockwerken sind schon Löcher in der Decke vorhanden, wo ich das Kabel durchschieben kann - siehe 2. Frage)

- Durch die Decke laufen aber schon einige Stromkabel (Netzwerk und Stromkabel liefen dann ca. 4m parallel) - macht das was / welchen Abstand muß ich einhalten und welchen Abschirmungstyp brauche ich dann ?

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2008)

um wieviel meter geht es denn? verlegkabel ist ja evtl. sogar preiswerter.

das em ehesten kritsiche wäre das teilstück, wo andere kabel nebenan verlaufen. ansonsten kannst du problemlos auch etliche meter überbrücken.


----------



## AngryByte (25. November 2008)

Hi Herbboy,

das ganze soll sich an einer Stelle auf drei Stränge auffächern, hoffe daß man das so machen kann, bis zu diesem Punkt sind es grob 7m, von da ab geht es weiter mit 7m, 8m, 11m und gerade die zwei längeren Stränge laufen parallel zu den Stromkabeln.


----------



## uuodan (25. November 2008)

Wenn du einen ordentlichen Potenzialausgleich im Haus hast, sollten die Leitungen nicht störenden Einfluss verüben. Empfehlenswert wären CAT6 S/STP Kabel. Die sind ausreichend geschirmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (25. November 2008)

AngryByte schrieb:


> Hi Herbboy,
> 
> das ganze soll sich an einer Stelle auf drei Stränge auffächern, hoffe daß man das so machen kann, bis zu diesem Punkt sind es grob 7m, von da ab geht es weiter mit 7m, 8m, 11m und gerade die zwei längeren Stränge laufen parallel zu den Stromkabeln.



Wie willst du das mit dem Verteilen machen? Für die Teile parallel zu den Stromkabeln würde ich zu CAT7 raten.


----------



## dot (25. November 2008)

Fuer die kurzen Strecken wuerde ich normale Kabel nehmen, auszer das Verlegekabel ist guenstiger zu bekommen  Vorallem faellt das Crimpen weg.


----------



## AngryByte (25. November 2008)

@uuodan 





> Potentialausgleich


Da ist letztens was gemacht worden wegen dem Blitzschutz jedenfalls, ich muß mal die Rechnung raussuchen, was genau, aber ob das daraus hervorgeht ?

@riedochs 





> Wie willst du das mit dem Verteilen machen


Wenn ich das wüßte, der Router stünde natürlich beim PC, notfalls also doch drei einzelne Kabel aber das geht doch sicher eleganter, noch ein sitch oder so. Profunde Unkenntnis, geb ich ja zu.

@dot
Auf eine teure Crimpzange würde ich wirklich gerne verzichten, solange ich keine Probleme mit der Signalqualität bekomme.


----------



## riedochs (25. November 2008)

dot schrieb:


> Fuer die kurzen Strecken wuerde ich normale Kabel nehmen, auszer das Verlegekabel ist guenstiger zu bekommen  Vorallem faellt das Crimpen weg.



Zum Auflegen des Verlegekabels sollte man ein LSA verwenden. Ich meine auch ohne aufgelegt. Crimpen wäre für Stecker notwendig, nur lassen die sich nicht auf Verlgekabel crimpen.


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:
			
		

> Crimpen wäre für Stecker notwendig, nur lassen die sich nicht auf Verlgekabel crimpen.



Richtig. Ich habe mein komplettes Haus mit CAT7-Kabel vernetzt und musste überall Dosen (schraubbar) bzw. pro Etage einen Verteiler (LSA) einsetzen. Stecker gab es zumindest noch keine, da die Kabel massiver sind und nicht in den RJ45-Stecker passen.

Gibt es diese mittlerweile eigentlich?


----------



## AngryByte (25. November 2008)

Sind wir jetzt mittlerweile doch wieder bei Verlegekabeln ? Um LSA Werkzeug oder Crimpzange komme ich also nicht herum, es sei denn, ich würde fertige Kabel kaufen ?


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2008)

Richtig. Wenn es eine dauerhafte Lösung sein soll, bist du mit diesem Kabel wirklich auf der sicheren Seite. Gerade bei aufwändigen Verlegearbeiten möchte man das doch kein zweites Mal machen - oder?

Fertige Kabel sind natürlich praktisch, sofern man die gewünschten Längen bekommt. Auflegen kannst du Litzen aber auch von Hand und einem Uhrmacherschraubendreher + etwas mehr Zeit. Je nach Budget. Werkzeuge sind ja oft nicht gerade billig.


----------



## gettohomie (25. November 2008)

AngryByte schrieb:


> Hi Herbboy,
> 
> das ganze soll sich an einer Stelle auf drei Stränge auffächern, hoffe daß man das so machen kann, bis zu diesem Punkt sind es grob 7m, von da ab geht es weiter mit 7m, 8m, 11m und gerade die zwei längeren Stränge laufen parallel zu den Stromkabeln.



-jede verbindungsstelle ist eine schwachstellen
-Die Leitungen und Kabel sind ja meist abgeschirmt


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2008)

@gettohomie

Jede Dose und auch Verteiler sind mit Metalldeckeln / -kappen geschirmt.


----------



## gettohomie (25. November 2008)

welche dosen ?


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2008)

Netzwerkdosen, falls er sich stellenweise für so eine Verlegeart entscheidet.


----------



## gettohomie (25. November 2008)

und was willst du dann von mir habe nichts von dosen geschrieben


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2008)

Du hast geschrieben, dass jede Verbindung eine Schwachstelle darstellt. Das ist zwar nicht falsch, aber bei fachgerechter Verdrahtung sind keine Probleme zu erwarten, da zum einen bei LSA die Schirmung nicht entfernt wird und zum anderen Netzwerkdosen und Verteiler extra geschirmt sind. Bei entsprechender Hardware und Handhabung ist das somit kein Grund für Unsicherheiten.


----------



## gettohomie (25. November 2008)

und du meinst ein normaler mensch der sich damit noch nicht beschäftigt hat bekommt das perfekt hin


----------



## Klutten (26. November 2008)

Ja, ich habe das auch nicht gelernt. Handwerkliches Geschick sollte schon vorhanden sein, aber meist sind Hausbesitzer da nicht ganz talentfrei. Mit etwas Zeit geht das recht einfach, wichtig ist nur ein kleiner Zettel, damit jede Litze an der richtigen Stelle sitzt. Dafür gibt es aber auch günstige Leitungsprüfer bei Conrad.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (26. November 2008)

kleinen zettel brauchste nicht, steht alles in der Anleitung...
auch das mit dem verlegen ist kein Problem, solang die Strecke nicht über 100 m lang wird. selbst wenn du die Dinger um ne 400V Leitung legst passiert nichts. ausserdem behaupte ich mal, das du kein Gigabit Lan aufbauen möchtest, da würde sogar CAT5 reichen....Am besten besorgst du dir vorgefehrtigte Kabel mit Stecker usw. ODER steigst um auf Wlan, hab ich ich nem Betonbunker über 3 Etagen hinbekommen. Wlan Router im Keller, letzter Anschluss 15m weiter oben mit 3 m Stahlbeton zwischen.....


MfG Bamboo


----------



## riedochs (26. November 2008)

AngryByte schrieb:


> Sind wir jetzt mittlerweile doch wieder bei Verlegekabeln ? Um LSA Werkzeug oder Crimpzange komme ich also nicht herum, es sei denn, ich würde fertige Kabel kaufen ?



Ich habe meine Verlegekabel ohne LSA aufgelegt.


----------



## KrickKrack (26. November 2008)

Ich würde mir auch Cat7 kaufen. Natürlich reicht Cat5e, aber das ist ein Kabel aus der Vergangenheit, günstig aber nicht zukunftstauglich.

Leg Cat7 bis an die Dose und wenn es dann mal Cat7 Stecker und Dosen gibt, tauschst du sie einfach aus.
Leg dir nur keinen alten Scheiß rein, das wäre wie wenn du dir eine Festplatte kaufst die genau so groß ist wie dein momentaner Datenbestand.


----------



## AngryByte (26. November 2008)

@Bamboo


> ausserdem behaupte ich mal, das du kein Gigabit Lan aufbauen möchtest, da würde sogar CAT5 reichen


Naja, wie gesagt, es sollte auf jeden Fall HD Streaming möglich sein (wenn dafür 100Mbit reichen...), zwar nicht sofort aber ich will das Zeug ja nicht in ein, zwei Jahren wieder komplett austauschen.
WLAN scheidet für mich übrigens kategorisch aus.

@riedochs


> Ich habe meine Verlegekabel ohne LSA aufgelegt


Ich würde es ja probieren, das Problem ist, daß ich alles auf einmal bei Reichelt bestellen will, ansonsten zahle ich nochmal 5,60 drauf, was ich durch *perfekte* Planung vermeiden will.

@KrickKrack
Schon klar, wenn ich was mach, dann richtig - sobald ich alles kapiert habe, drum zieht sich das ja leider wie Kaugummi.


----------



## cyco99 (26. November 2008)

Vielleicht ist D-LAN auch eine Alternative. Ich setze ein 85 Mbit Set von Devolo in Verbindung mit einem normalen Switch ein und bin damit voll zufrieden. Allerdings verschiebe ich keine riesigen Datenmengen (z.B. HD-Material) übers Netz. Vielleicht eignet sich das 200er Set für HD-Streaming. WLAN hingegen hat mir den letzten Nerv geraubt und deshalb habe ich es vollständig deaktiviert.


----------



## taks (26. November 2008)

was wollt ihr mit Cat7?
gibts ja nedmal stecker/buchsen dazu...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. November 2008)

taks schrieb:


> was wollt ihr mit Cat7?
> gibts ja nedmal stecker/buchsen dazu...


Es gibt vieleicht keine stecker (cat.7 kabel sind doch recht dick),aber es gibt dosen. 
Ich selbst habe bei meinem netzwerk auf einer strecke 40m cat.6 kabel liegen.Dieses liegt gut zur hälfte parallel zu einem starkstromkabel (stromversorgung unserer ausgebauten scheune) und ich bekomme trotzdem eine vernünftige gigabit-verbindung zu stande.Lediglich die latenzen erscheinen mir etwas hoch,aber was solls,mich stört es nicht.


----------



## taks (26. November 2008)

E-Line 600 GG45 Dual-Wanddoseneinsatz kurz , *unbestückt*

**


aber Cat6 reicht ja eh völlig aus


ps: hab mal nachgesehen, so n modul kostet 30€...


----------



## riedochs (26. November 2008)

Cat6 Dosen, aber Cat7 Kabel. Letztere waren zumindest bei dem Elektromenschen hier kaum teurer. Bei meinen 30 Meter die ich gebraucht habe waren es keine 2 Euro.

AngryByte: Ich habe meine Dosen mit einem sehr dünnen Schraubendreher und Elektronikseitenschneider aufgelegt. Schau mal nach was ein LSA kostet. Die billigen hab eich schon für <10€ gesehen.


----------



## AngryByte (26. November 2008)

@cyco99
Es geht mir hier wirklich nicht um Alternativen zum Kabel, sondern ich möchte wissen, wie und was ich beachten muß.

@riedochs
Ich fasse mal zusammen: ich soll im Bereich der Stromkabel möglichst stark geschirmte Kabel CAT6 S/STP Kabel oder Cat.7 (S/STP ?) nehmen, Werkzeug kann ich mir sparen bei Litze lt. Klutten - und bei Massivleitern (Verlegekabel) geht das auch.

Wegen dem Potentialausgleich, den uuodan ins Spiel gebracht hat bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, daß das ordentlich gemacht wurde, wenn es Probleme mit der Verbindung gibt, muß da eben der Elektriker ran.

Konkret:
Router mit Doppelswitch - 3 x 7m Cat.6 Patchkabelstränge damit ich die im Zimmer in die Ecken quetschen kann (nur einer wäre mir aber lieber, den könnte ich hinter der Sockelleiste verstecken)
Davon geht ein Strang 8m weiter bis zur Cat.6 Dose.
Die beiden anderen laufen in eine Dose, von der aus geht es mit Cat.7 Verlegekabel an den Stromkabeln vorbei und nach 7m bzw. ~4m jeweils in eine Cat.6 Dose.
Von den "Enddosen" jeweils mit Cat.6 Patchkabel in die Endgeräte.

Kleines Problem: dort wo die 3 Kabelstränge das erste Mal auseinandergehen ist gar keine Wand sondern nur ein Loch in der Decke. Kann ich die Dose einfach so rumliegen lassen oder gibt es für solche Verbindungen extra Bauteile ?


----------



## riedochs (26. November 2008)

Kannst du das mal grob skizzieren?


----------



## AngryByte (27. November 2008)

Kunst braucht Zeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (27. November 2008)

Ja, so passt das.


----------



## AngryByte (29. November 2008)

Danke, riedochs.

Ok, dann geh ich mal einkaufen.

Es war jetzt die ganze Zeit von S/STP die Rede, das einzige, das für meine Ansprüche bei Reichelt kurz genug wäre ist "Cat.7 Verlegekabel S/FTP PiMF ,50m, DRAKA" für 39,15 €

Falls ich im Geschäft für die höchstens 15m die ich brauche mehr zahle als 39,15 ist es okay aber das muß ich erst noch überprüfen nächste Woche.


----------



## riedochs (29. November 2008)

Ich habe für meine 30 Meter keine 40€ bezahlt.


----------



## AngryByte (29. November 2008)

Nagut, dann probier ichs im Laden.

Ich habe grad nochmal nachgeschaut: bei Pachkabel (Ringware) sieht es mit S/STP auch düster aus, das einzige was überhaupt hinkommt (mangels Cat.6 Angeboten) ist CAT-7 Patchkabel, S/FTP PiMF, 25m Ring für 24,49€.

Macht das einen großen Unterschied ? 
Wikipedia (en) schreibt zwar, "S/STP, also known as S/FTP", aber auf der deutschen Seite ist das differenzierter dargestellt - F ist mit Foliengeschirm, S mit Geflechtschirm. Welche Variante sollte ich nehmen ?


----------



## riedochs (30. November 2008)

Das ist egal. Der Geflechtschirm ist um alle Adernpaare, der Folienschirm um das jeweilige Adernpaar.


----------



## rebel4life (30. November 2008)

Wenn du Kabelschächte hast, dann verwendest du am besten flexible Leitungen, wenn du die Kabel in Lehrrohre einziehst dann verwendest du am besten die Verlegekabel, also starre. Um die Anschirmung musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, alles ab Cat5 ist vollkommen ausreichend, selbst wenn die Leitungen neben einem Stromkabel liegen. Zum Vergleich - ich hab über einige Meter ein ungeschirmtes Kabel eingezogen, eine geschirmte Leitung hätte nicht mehr in das dünne Leerrohr gepasst, 10Mbit funktionieren wunderbar (hatte eh nur einen 10Mbit Switch da, deswegen ist das auch nicht so schlimm), bei 100Mbit hab ich leider zu große Verluste.


----------



## AngryByte (30. November 2008)

Alles klar riedochs.

@rebel4life
Ich habe weder Kabelschächte noch Leerrohre, ist aber trotzdem gut zu wissen, wenn ich versuche, die Kabel hinter die Sockelleisten zu quetschen.

@all
Ich hoffe ich komme jetzt klar, wegen einem passenden Router muß ich noch schauen, ansonsten danke ich allen, die mir geholfen haben !


----------



## Klutten (30. November 2008)

Viel Spaß beim Basteln. ^^


----------



## AngryByte (30. November 2008)

Wird schon schiefgehen, wenn Feuer aufm Dach ist, meld ich mich wieder


----------



## Friday (3. Dezember 2008)

Hinweis zur Parallelverlegung von Stromkabeln:
Es ist normalerweise bei normalen Anwendungen im Haushalt bei verdrillten Leitungen, also schon ab CAT3, nicht mit relevanten Störungen zu rechnen. Sollten aber Frequenzumrichter oder andere "Schweinereien" über diese Stromkabel gespreist werden, dann kann es zeitweise zu Problemen kommen. Daher immer möglichst großen Abstand im gemeinsamen Verlegebereich wählen. Mehr als 10cm sind aber in den seltensten Fällen nötig.
Abschirmung, wie bei CAT7, bringt übrigens praktisch nichts. Wichtig ist die Verdrillung der einzelnen Aderpaare. Je kürzer die Schlaglänge, also die Strecke für eine Umdrehung, umso unempfindlicher ist das Netzwerkkabel gegen Störungen durch Stromkabel.
Die Abschirmung bringt etwas gegen höhere Frequenzen als im Stromversorgungsnetz vorhanden sind und ist für diese Fragestellung daher irrelevant.


----------



## AngryByte (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Friday,

fallen Wechselrichter auch unter diese "Schweinereien" - dort wo die Kabel durch die Decke müssen, wird es schon ziemlich eng.


----------



## Friday (7. Dezember 2008)

Ein klares "Jain". Es gibt gerade im Heimbereich viele Wechselrichter die viele Schweinereien produzieren. Nicht umsonst stehen da entsprechende Hinweise betreffend der Verkabelung der Sekundärleitungen der Wechselrichter im Handbuch.
Der Oberwellengehalt ist oft sehr groß und das stört nun einmal.
Probieren ist wahrscheinlich die einfachste Möglichkeit um eine echte Aussage zu treffen.

Bei dreiphasigen Industriegeräten mit mehreren KW Abgabeleistung sieht das oft viel besser aus: Bereits wenige Meter hinter dem Wechselrichter ist die Spannungskurvenform sehr sinusförmig. Die Stromkurvenform ist natürlich durch die vielen Netzgeräte der EDV stark oberwellenhaltig und genau das stört nun einmal die EDV selbst. Somit ist der Störenfried nicht der gute Wechselrichter sondern die Netzteile der angeschlossenen Geräte.

Zusammengefasst: Gut verdrillte Aderpaare (CAT5 reicht normalerweise) verwenden und den Rest ausprobieren.

PS: Immer darauf achten, daß man keine Stromschleifen bildet. Das Datenkabel darf niemals um das Energiekabel gewickelt sein denn das wirkt wie eine Spule. Auch darauf achten, daß es keine Erdschleifen über die Schirme gibt, denn das kann betreffend Blitzschutz ein echtes Problem werden und schlachtet gerne die ein oder andere Netzwerkkarte.


----------



## AngryByte (9. Dezember 2008)

Danke Friday,

ich stecke damit zwar ein bisschen in der Klemme, wenn andere User Cat.7 empfehlen, aber ich sehe das so: Wikipedia sagt: "bei 1000 Mbit ist CAT5e, CAT5+ oder CAT6 zu verwenden" und da ich definitv die Option Gigabit in naher Zukunft im Auge habe, nehme ich Cat.5e +x, d.h. wenn es preislich nicht viel um ist, Cat.6 oder höher.

Mal anders gefragt: Wogegen schützen dann Cat.6 & 7, wo sind ihre Einsatzgebiete ?


----------



## Friday (10. Dezember 2008)

Es geht dabei nicht um einen merklich besseren Schutz gegen äußere Einflüsse sondern um eine niedrigere Dämpfung bei höheren Frequenzen.

Das Kabel ist ein Tiefpaß und die Grenzfrequenz liegt bei den besseren Kabeln etwas höher.


----------



## taks (10. Dezember 2008)

Friday schrieb:


> Es geht dabei nicht um einen merklich besseren Schutz gegen äußere Einflüsse sondern um eine niedrigere Dämpfung bei höheren Frequenzen.


 
stimmt genau.
die Insolierung nach aussen ist bei kat 5 gleich wie bei kat6.
jedoch werden z.b. die kunststoffmäntel um die einzelnen andern vergrössert, damit eine geringere kapazität entsteht.


----------



## Overlocked (15. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenns schon zu spät ist mein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht: Ich eben 30 Meter CAT5 Patchkabel doppelt geschirmt vom Wohnzimmer in den dritten Stock gelegt. Geht jetzt alles wunderbar, der MR bekommt Signale und das TV Bild ist auch klasse Also: 30m CAT5 geht auch


----------



## AngryByte (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi Overlocked,

wenn Du glaubst, es ist zu spät, dann kennst Du meinen Terminplan noch nicht . Gut zu wissen, daß es bis 30m locker klappt.
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es noch die Woche, aber Weihnachten naht und damit ist noch mehr nebenher zu tun.

Um das ganze noch mal einfach zu erklären (für Alle, die so wie vorher ich verzweifelt das Netz durchwühlen), so wie ich es jetzt verstehe: Cat.6 und Cat.7 bieten die gleiche Leistung wie das gute alte Cat.5e bei längeren Leitungen (als im Hausgebrauch üblich).

Nochmals herzlichen Dank an Alle, die etwas beigetragen haben


----------



## Klutten (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich versuche es mal mit meinem begrenzten Kabelwissen zu erklären. CAT6 und CAT7 sind aufgrund ihrer Schirmung für hohe Frequenzen geeignet, welche wiederum für große Leitungslängen benötigt werden.


----------



## Overlocked (16. Dezember 2008)

Ab wann ist bei dir lang? Also wie gesagt, bei mir gehts wunderbar^^


----------



## AngryByte (16. Dezember 2008)

Also die englische Wikipedia spricht von einen Maximum von 100m bei Cat.5e für Gigabit Ethernet, Cat.7 kann 10 Gigabit Ethernet auf 100m sicherstellen.
Cat.6 scheint so ein Zwischending zu sein, das je nach Abschirmung entweder Gigabit oder 10Gigabit Ethernet unterstützt - auch wieder auf 100m.


----------



## Friday (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß es jetzt nur genau für CAT5. Das kann die 100m Leitungslänge für 100MBit sicherstellen.
Alle besseren Kabel haben eben eine geringere Kapazität (siehe oben) und dadurch eine höhere Grenzfrequenz und somit eine niedrigere Dämpfung bei höheren Frequenzen und somit können sie entweder länger sein (mehr als 100m geht aber aus Laufzeitgründen trotzdem nicht) oder können für eine höhere Frequenz (vielleicht zur Übertragung von mehr Bits/s) verwendet werden.
Das System ist dabei aber analog und nicht digital, so daß man nicht einfach sagen kann geht oder geht nicht. Der Übergang ist fließend - eben analog.


----------



## riedochs (17. Dezember 2008)

Man sollte auch eins beachten: Die Patchdoesen usw sorgen für Daempfung. Deswegen sollte man möglichst hochwertiges Kabel nehmen.


----------



## Friday (22. Dezember 2008)

Naja die Dosen und Stecker haben regelmäßig ein Vielfaches der Kabeldämpfung. Da sind die Fehlertoleranzen viel kleiner.
Durch die Wahl einer besseren Kabelqualität kann man sicher etwas gutmachen, aber die Wahl von besseren Dosen und Klemmtechniken bringt da wesentlich mehr.
Wenn ich also ein Kabel nur zwischen zwei PCs direkt gesteckt aufbauen will, dann habe ich eine höhere Dämpfungsreseve als wenn ich über mehrere Patchfelder, Dosen oder Klemmverteiler verdrahten will. Wenn ich gerade so knapp an irgendwelche Grenzen komme, kann ich vielleicht eine Klemmstelle durch ein besseres Kabel herausholen - mehr kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen - konkrete Zahlen könnten mich allerdings überzeugen.


----------



## Overlocked (22. Dezember 2008)

In dem Fall sollte man darauf achten, dass die Kabel einen möglichst kleinen Widerstand haben. War wäre denn eigentlich so das minimal, was man da machen könnte?


----------



## Friday (22. Dezember 2008)

Du meinst den Wellenwiderstand - zu dem gehört aber die Frequenz dazu. Eine Zahlenangabe ist daher nicht sinnvoll möglich.

Eine höhere Frequenz wird durch ein Kabel mit höherem ohmschen Widerstand besser übertragen, sofern der Wellenwiderstand geringer ist.
Ich weiß nicht, wie die Normen für die unterschiedlichen Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeiten genau aussehen, so daß ich die zu betrachtenden Frequenzen nich weiß. Auch kenne ich die einzelnen Kabelnormen nicht und das müsste man zur ungefähren Beantwortung der Frage schon wissen.


----------



## Overlocked (22. Dezember 2008)

Ok, ja, das meinte ich. Würde sich dann aber das 70€ Kabel von oelbach lohnen (20m)?


----------



## rebel4life (22. Dezember 2008)

Nein.


----------



## riedochs (22. Dezember 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Ok, ja, das meinte ich. Würde sich dann aber das 70€ Kabel von oelbach lohnen (20m)?



Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Overlocked (23. Dezember 2008)

Soviel dann zu Oelbach^^


----------

